# Knit Stitch Patterns With Patterns For Prayer Shawls and Lapghans



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.alicesembrace.com/patterns/


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for the link


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

More thanks for the link. Worthy cause, simple but lovely patterns.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.alicesembrace.com/patterns/


Yes and they are looking for individuals to knit or crochet these and to donate them to the people with Alzheimer disease. It is a worthy cause to help these people. My Grandmother had Alzheimer and it was a really hard thing to deal with in her last few months of life. I miss her so much


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Wonderful site, spent some time watching the video and reading the stories about Alice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

What a wonderful memorial to Alice. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you.....worthy cause


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Yes and they are looking for individuals to knit or crochet these and to donate them to the people with Alzheimer disease. It is a worthy cause to help these people.
> My Grandmother had Alzheimer and it was a really hard thing to deal with in her last few months of life. I miss her so much


{Hugs} 
My heart and prayers go out to everyone dealing with such heartbreak and sadness.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Great site. Thanks.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

GrannyH said:


> Thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for this link. I will be sharing it with my prayer shawl knitting group.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> Yes and they are looking for individuals to knit or crochet these and to donate them to the people with Alzheimer disease. It is a worthy cause to help these people. My Grandmother had Alzheimer and it was a really hard thing to deal with in her last few months of life. I miss her so much


I too have lost my Mom to this disease. I am going to make some of these items and send to California as I see no participating stores here in Indiana. This is a great organization.


----------



## plo44 (Feb 27, 2011)

that is a beautiful site and such a great cause.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you for this posting...beautiful story, beautiful patterns.....this will be shared far and wide to many...
julie


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for this site. The patterns are very nice and not too complicated so they should knit up quickly. I knit shawls and lapghans for the hospital and these look lovely. I sure did enjoy reading the family stories.


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the site...will definitely share with my friends in our Prayer Shawl group.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you. my Mom has Alzheimer's and I'm inspired by this site.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. This link has so much more than patterns. It has a wonderful story of a beautiful woman and her family. This is such a wonderful tribute to your mother!! My mother-in-law died in Nov. 2005 from this disease and now her one son has been diagnosed.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link..My mom died 2 years ago from this terrible disease..


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Alice's Embrace (Apr 5, 2014)

One word to you is WOW!! I have had such a tremendous response to my website today and it seems that I've tracked it down to you! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! I have partnering shops from Reno, Nevada to the San Francisco Bay Area in California. I am so happy so many of you have enjoyed the website. As you can tell, I loved my mom dearly and this little tribute to her will provide such warmth and comfort to those who are still suffering from the disease. I think Alzheimer's is something that just tugs at your heart. If you've been unfortunate enough to have had a loved one who has experienced the disease - you know exactly what I mean....you have a pull to help others who are going through it. I thank all of you who will or are knitting for Alice's Embrace. http://www.alicesembrace.com/


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for these lovely patterns. rlmayknit


----------



## Catriona1960 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi everyone I am looking for a simple pattern for a baby shawl using fine 1 ply wool i have been working on the vintage shetland cobweb shaw put this is trying my patience if anyone has a easier pattern i could buy would be most greatful l


----------

